# Custom Shadow



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone on the fourm shot a CZ Custom Shadow in 9mm would like to know your experence fefore I purchase one

Thanks in advance:smt033


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have any experience with a Shadow, but I can tell you that the SP-01 Tactical (all steel version) shoots like a dream. My girlfriend can even shoot it pretty well. Has very manageable recoil, and shoots right where you aim it to the point of it being almost boring haha. I go through 2 mags every time I take it out, and half the time I swear I forget to load bullets haha... It is very fun to shoot. Double taps are eaaasy. Very nice gun. I don't know how recoil would vary between the Tactical and the Shadow, but my guess is it won't be that much.

Hope this helps! CZ's are amazing guns!


----------

